# AdvancedPoint and shoot for around 17k.



## koolent (Dec 25, 2013)

Sup everybody, so I am planning to buy a P-n-S within 17k. I don't have much knowledge regarding cameras so, this humble request.

Another request though, please suggest fast as you can because I might buy ASAP.

It must provide control over most feats manually but since mom & dad and my Sister's gonna be using it as well, it should also have an "Auto" mode.

3, 2, 1, Shoot...


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2013)

Only camera fits in this budget is Nikon P330. 

There are other two, slightly out of your budget, Fuji XF1 and Canon S200. It may come closer to your budget if you could use any coupons, if you are buying online. Canon doesn't seems to be good at all. I wonder how many know about this camera. I don't see much information about this camera online. It's sure like one of the reviewer said, Canon S200 is a poor man's *S120*.

Check them both P330 and XF1.


----------



## quagmire (Dec 26, 2013)

OP, answer these questions from the Questionnaire by nac:  




> How much zoom do you want/expect?
> 
> What will you be shooting with this camera?
> 
> ...


----------



## koolent (Dec 26, 2013)

oops, Sorry, here this goes:

How much zoom do you want/expect?
- As much as possible

What will you be shooting with this camera?
- Almost Everything. From wide hilly areas to Indoor dark scenes and macros. 

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
- Yes, but must be a very decent performer at outdoors as well.

Video?
- Hell yes, The best possible within the budget.

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
-NIKON L820, NME though 

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
-Nah.

From where will you be buying?
Locally/Online, no problems.


----------



## koolent (Dec 27, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## quagmire (Dec 27, 2013)

At this point you have to make a choice between a bigger sensor, less zoom and smaller sensor more zoom.
That is Compact vs Micro four-thirds. Read this.
Compare their IQs and see which one you can sacrifice..

Are you willing to make further investment? I mean on lenses.


----------



## nac (Dec 27, 2013)

koolent said:


> Bump!


 Funny... You don't have choice, Kool. Unless you want to look for other kinda cameras. As of now P330 is the only choice.


----------



## koolent (Dec 27, 2013)

nac said:


> Funny... You don't have choice, Kool. Unless you want to look for other kinda cameras. As of now P330 is the only choice.



I think so, well I don't want to be there in the ship standing there confused so, however, if I get the P330, I'll definitely go for it.

But Please recommend me cameras under 16k and 15k as well.

The same things are which I want just a change in budget.


----------



## nac (Dec 27, 2013)

P330 is still available and well under your budget. If you are OK with other cameras, you can check out 
FZ60 - If you are OK with bulky form factor.
TZ25/TZ30 - If you can find it available.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 27, 2013)

17k is a good amount of cash. Like always I'll recommend the Canon sx170 (Canon PowerShot SX170 IS Advance Point and shoot Rs.12605 Price in India - Buy Canon PowerShot SX170 IS Advance Point and shoot Black Online - Canon: Flipkart.com) 

The advantages being 
1. full manual mode, great if you are plannning to get serious about photography 
2. 12X zoom in a pretty compact body, very pocketable 
3. CHDK allows you to add quite a lot of features to your camera 

IQ, low light performance and all are pretty decent for a point and shoot type cam. So no worries there.

17k is a good amount of cash. Like always I'll recommend the Canon sx170 (*www.flipkart.com/canon-powershot-sx170-advance-point-shoot/p/itmdzjkezvq8dqhn?pid=CAMDZJK8ZZVJWHEH&icmpid=reco_bp_historyFooter_camera_1) 

The advantages being 
1. full manual mode, great if you are plannning to get serious about photography 
2. 12X zoom in a pretty compact body, very pocketable 
3. CHDK allows you to add quite a lot of features to your camera 

IQ, low light performance and all are pretty decent for a point and shoot type cam. So no worries there.

17k is a good amount of cash. Like always I'll recommend the Canon sx170 (*www.flipkart.com/canon-powershot-sx170-advance-point-shoot/p/itmdzjkezvq8dqhn?pid=CAMDZJK8ZZVJWHEH&icmpid=reco_bp_historyFooter_camera_1) 

The advantages being 
1. full manual mode, great if you are plannning to get serious about photography 
2. 12X zoom in a pretty compact body, very pocketable 
3. CHDK allows you to add quite a lot of features to your camera 

IQ, low light performance and all are pretty decent for a point and shoot type cam. So no worries there.


----------



## koolent (Dec 28, 2013)

nac said:


> P330 is still available and well under your budget. If you are OK with other cameras, you can check out
> FZ60 - If you are OK with bulky form factor.
> TZ25/TZ30 - If you can find it available.



I am always okay with the bulk but at 18k, it gowes away from my budget.

Talk about bulk, I nevt complain about it if the camera packs in a better lens system, optics and sensor. Hell, a bulkier camera gives even a more professional feel.

Recommend me something under the 16k segment, bulk doesn't matter. Fast replies will be appreciated as it's gonna ne a hit or miss tomorrow.


----------



## nac (Dec 28, 2013)

Probably, they stopped the production of FZ60 and its getting out of stock, I guess. So the reason for higher price... It was selling for 17k...

No other cameras I find better than the models I have mentioned before.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2013)

I really think Nikon P330 is the best choice for you...it have better sensor and looks good and compact ...good for learning


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 28, 2013)

Now I don't have an idea about this camera but these flickr images with the P330 are looking really nice.

P330 Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 28, 2013)

^ God!!!! they are amazing work. Sure the photographers get the appreciation not the camera


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2013)

Amazing shots by P330..


----------



## koolent (Dec 28, 2013)

I see,  let's see wut haapens though...

Thsnks a lot


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

Kool, If you haven't made the purchase, wait... Canon have slashed price... And now even S110 is under your budget.


----------



## koolent (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks,  will have a look.  I know it took me ages to reply but I got a little bust.  The guy didn't have the P330 so,  the purchase was postponed for some time. Let's see if something good pops out of the bag as the urgency has been eliminated for the camera so,  I can wait.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 5, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Now I don't have an idea about this camera but these flickr images with the P330 are looking really nice.
> 
> P330 Flickr



Just another example to show you dont need expensive lenses + DSLRS to get great shots . Impressive !


----------



## koolent (Jan 5, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2014)

> Just another example to show you dont need expensive lenses + DSLRS to get great shots . Impressive !


yup but instead we need to have tones of money to reach a place like this...

(a 1 day trip to Tadoba national park will cost about 7k where you can shoot a tiger with a 8x optical zoom cameras   )


----------



## koolent (Jan 5, 2014)

All you need is an eye for it and the required skills,  everything else is pretty natural.

Oh,  money, I forgot about money.  xD


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> (a 1 day trip to Tadoba national park will cost about 7k where you can shoot a tiger with a 8x optical zoom cameras   )


  

Guys, all those awesome clicks was from one person. It's not the camera should get the appreciation, but the photographer.

Kool, Did you notice my previous post. Now forget about P330, and look at S110 and G15 (if you think 19k is not too much).


----------



## koolent (Jan 7, 2014)

Lets see it with dad..  XD


----------

